# Leaf Blower / Pet dryer best options ?



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Other than a master blaster what are peoples recommendations for drying a car with forced air ? 

Can anyone recommend me a good leaf blower or pet dryer ? 

Thanks


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

On eBay I'll find the number was £58.99 looked quite good and same as chemical guys one or similar anyway


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

There's loads of threads on here if you do a search. I paid £46 for mine on eBay and got the link from another thread on here after researching.

Here's a post yo my initial thoughts on mine I've used it a few times since then and definitely glad I bought it.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=389144


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

This is the item number 272391756700


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

2800 watts, best to stocking up with fuses:lol:


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

Deje said:


> 2800 watts, best to stocking up with fuses:lol:


Why is that? My mate got one he swears by it


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Deje said:


> 2800 watts, best to stocking up with fuses:lol:


The kettle at home at home is 2500 watts,think your getting your amps and watts mixed up


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

tightlines said:


> The kettle at home at home is 2500 watts,think your getting your amps and watts mixed up


Nope, 10 amp fuse cope 2300w max 2500, you might be lucky or you have a fuse that is higher !

Here I live is anyway 10 amp common in household.


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

TITAN vac is a good bet if your buying as a car vac as well and using the blower function to dry


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks Guys

I have been doing some digging this morning and I'm liking the look of this

http://www.argos.co.uk/product/6068431

I prefer the leaf blower setup as opposed to the pet blower type as it seems less cumbersome and easier to get around the car with especially the batter powered one


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Deje said:


> Nope, 10 amp fuse cope 2300w max 2500, you might be lucky or you have a fuse that is higher !
> 
> Here I live is anyway 10 amp common in household.


In the UK we can run 13 amps off of a plug socket. I have a 2.8kw pet blower and it runs fine.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Went for this one, not had a chance to try it out on the car but it feel plenty powerful so think it should be up to the job


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

markcaughey said:


> Went for this one, not had a chance to try it out on the car but it feel plenty powerful so think it should be up to the job


how did the that turn out?


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Works great for me, it's more than enough power to blow the water off my coated car. 

It does ok on a non coated car, it getst the bulk off then needs followed up with a drying towel but IMO any forced air on a non protected car isn't going to be that effective. 

I will get a quick video next time im drying the car and post it up


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

As promised I got a couple of videos today of the Worx leaf blower in action, machine is on full power in both videos and as you can see it effortlessly dries a coated car :thumb:


----------

